# Claims made by other vendors, cont.



## TBandCW (Sep 2, 2016)

I was at an event next to someone selling scrubs.  It's a nice product, but I got the giggles listening to his pitch.  What caught my attention is when he was mentioning the bad stuff in lotions, parabens etc.  He included glycerin in the same sentence as being very drying to the skin.  Um, isn't it a humectant that attracts moisture?


----------



## Stacyspy (Sep 2, 2016)

I was at one of our local consignment craft shops yesterday, and there was a woman there with (I'm hoping) her soaps, which were clearly MP, and she was telling the customers that there are no chemicals in her soap, and anyone who uses them is just in it for the money. Sigh.


----------



## cmzaha (Sep 2, 2016)

Glycerin although a humectant, in dry areas such as the desert can pull water away from the skin and system. When I had meningitis I had to drink glycerin to help diminish the fluid on my brain. It will draw water from wherever it can get it


----------



## navigator9 (Sep 2, 2016)

Ah yes, no wonder customers are so confused. I recently had a customer ask me if I could make her some soap with argan oil in it, to make it moisturizing. I went through my whole spiel, explaining that no soap will moisturize your skin, only clean it gently, and that something as expensive as argan oil would be wasted in a wash off product, and that she'd be better off buying a small bottle of it, and applying it directly. She sighed, and looked disappointed, and I'm fairly sure she'll look around until she finds someone to sell her soap with argan oil, because she read somewhere that it's miraculous. Sometimes I feel like I'm banging my head against a wall, and that I should make some miraculous argan oil soap and charge an arm and a leg for it, but I always go back to how I feel as a consumer, when I realize that I've been duped by false advertising. So I keep trying to educate customers...whether they like it or not! :grin:


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Sep 2, 2016)

"I don't think you need to, for these reasons. But if you still want it, I'll make it for you"


----------



## Rusti (Sep 2, 2016)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> "I don't think you need to, for these reasons. But if you still want it, I'll make it for you"



LOL, basically. These are the reasons it's not really worth it, but if you want it that bad, price is $XX. I fuss at my dad about not offering appointments to people who walk in and ask for work done at his auto shop all the time.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Sep 2, 2016)

If they are going to end up wasting stupid amounts of money, why should it go to someone else?


----------



## maya (Apr 18, 2018)

So... I'm an Herbalist. 


YOU SHOULD SEE THE CLAIMS PEOPLE MAKE. X herb does not replace one to one X Rx. That isn't how this works. That isn't how any of this works. 

OMG. The claims.


----------



## jcandleattic (Apr 18, 2018)

maya said:


> That isn't how this works. That isn't how any of this works.


Love that! It's so true, and I truly believe that people who make claims don't even understand the claims they make... It's irritating.


----------

